# Voltaje de salida de un PIC



## Markobar (Ago 26, 2007)

Hola a todos,

     Necesito obtener una onda cuadrada de amplitud 20V y 40Hz
aproximadamente, el problema está en que si lo intento con un PIC los
40Hz los tengo, pero no los 20V, puesto que éste me da sólo 5V en
salida.

¿Existe algún modo de aumentar este voltaje?

Gracias por adelantado,
Marcos.


----------



## ELIUSM (Ago 26, 2007)

Hola!
Bueno, si, del PIC salen 5V... pero entonces, sabes usar transistores? Hasta con uno solo puedes llegar a los 5V. Si nosabes, dilo, para que te ayuden a diseñar un circuitillo de amplificación con un transitor.

Algo que igual sirve... espera. Cuánto amperaje quieres que pase a 40V? Eso es un factor a considerar si usas un transistor eh? Bueno, si es menos de 500mA, puedes usar un ULN2803, baja el datasheet de el. La unica lata es que este tiene como 8 de esos amplificador adentro y tu necesitas uno solo cierto?

Bueno, eso es lo que te puedo decir yo, ojalá alguien pueda decir más.
Saludos!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 27, 2007)

Faltan datos:

Tienes esos 20V
Cuantos amperios
Tipo de carga, bobilla, motor

En principio seria un semipuente con 3 trensistores.

Un npn de pequeña señal para adaptar
Un PNP t otro NPN para hacer un una etapa  en semipuente o pushpull


----------



## Markobar (Ago 29, 2007)

Hola a todos,

     Esta vez voy a ser un poco más preciso con mi pregunta. Siento haber sido tan ambiguo la última vez. Mi problema es que necesito una onda cuadrada de 20V y 50Hz a aplicar sobre una inductancia pequeña (del orden de los mH) con una intensidad lo más grande posible. La onda cuadrada la obtengo de una de las salidas de un PIC16F627A. He intentado un montaje amplificador simple con un transistor, pero la carga (la inductancia) es demasiado pequeña. ¿Cómo podría solucionar esto?

Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## El nombre (Ago 29, 2007)

Aumentando la sección del cable de la inductancia.


----------



## Saint_ (Ago 29, 2007)

Entiendo que tu problema es el de controlas una buena cantidad de corriente a partir de la salida de un pic...
te propongo que prueves con una configuracio en "darlinton" de transistores o una configuracion paresida, ademas no has dicho la corriente que requiere tu bibina, ese en un parametro importante,
adjunto este diagrama espero que te sirva.

"R1= 2ohm, en el valor de la resisitencia del alambre de la bobina..."


----------



## hpqwert99 (Oct 14, 2009)

Se que se puede aumentar la salida del pic con un arreglo de transistores pero no se como hacer el arreglo

Me podrian ayudar a realizarlo de favor ?!

De la salida del pic nececito aumentarla a 12 v para conectar un motor!!

Otra cosa...
De las salidas del pic me dice que las conecte a un driver (l293) y de ahi al motor
pero pues no creo que sea necesario o que funcion tiene?


----------



## Chyryes (Oct 15, 2009)

el L293 ( http://electronica.webcindario.com/componentes/L293D.pdf ) es un doble puente en H. Se suele utilizar para manejar motores de corriente continua con un microcontrolador. Tiene la ventaja de tener entradas TTL que puedes conectar directamente al PIC, y salidas para conectar directamente al motor. Si lo prefieres podrías hacerte un circuito con transistores, pero ocuparía mas espacio y no obtendrás tan buenos resultados.


----------

